# Coffee filters



## fivel_976 (May 17, 2019)

Just bought a 13cm buchner funnel and Im wondering what brand coffee filter is best for washing my cement silver


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 17, 2019)

With a Buchner funnel, I wouldn't waste my time with cheap coffee filters. Buy some quality filter paper and you'll get a better result.

Dave


----------



## Shark (May 17, 2019)

Dave is right, why waste the money on a quality funnel such as a Buchner then defeat it's purpose by using a coffee filter? While I use coffee filters at times, a basic funnel will do that job just fine. Under the stress of some vacuum systems the coffee filter may "blow out" where a filter made for the job won't. While I now have 5 buchner funnels in various sizes, I still keep almost that many regular type funnels as well. For silver cement a vacuum system and a buchner funnel and quality filter is hard to beat.


----------



## anachronism (May 17, 2019)

Dave and Shark are correct. 

Get the dimensions of your funnel and buy the appropriate filters. It's dead easy.

Edit for typo


----------



## rickzeien (May 17, 2019)

fivel_976 said:


> Just bought a 13cm buchner funnel and Im wondering what brand coffee filter is best for washing my cement silver


13 cm is 130 mm. They use a 125 mm filter like the ones in the link below. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AZ3AU8O/ref=sspa_mw_detail_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fivel_976 (May 17, 2019)

just sucks the filters are so expensive


----------



## anachronism (May 17, 2019)

fivel_976 said:


> just sucks the filters are so expensive



You want good gold or dirty crap?


----------



## rickzeien (May 17, 2019)

The filters I posted are about 11 cents a piece. Even if you used five filters to process 3 or 4 grams of gold that is about 60 cents against 120 plus dollars. 

Depending on the source of the gold being refined it does not significantly impact your profit or loss. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (May 17, 2019)

That is 10.5 cents a piece. Depending on shipping that is pretty good. Silver or gold worth doing is worth doing the best you can. Or settle for second best, something I am not happy with myself. 

If your still not happy maybe some of these will work. 

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=%231+filter+paper+12.5cm&i=industrial&rh=n%3A317970011&s=price-asc-rank&qid=1558147177&ref=sr_st_price-asc-rank


----------



## fivel_976 (May 20, 2019)

At this time the filters are for my cemented silver


----------



## Shark (May 21, 2019)

I have been using Whatman #1 for my little bit of silver and have been pretty happy with them. They are pricey compared to some other brands but I got several boxes from a friend of mine for free. I would think that several of the other brands will do a good job so long as they are the equivalent pore size. I know GoldSilverPro has made several posts about various filters along with HaroldV and 4metals. A search of the forum should find several posts on choosing filters that are suited for specific jobs.


----------

